# Favorite Sibelius Recordings



## Triplets

This has has probably been done here a few times, but when I did a search nothing came up.
In another thread bigshot opined that he was having problems finding what he considered to be great recrodings of Sibelius. Lets help him out with some recommendations.
First, regarding complete sets. Imo, it is difficult for one conductor to really nail each Symphony, so I recommend getting seperates. My favorite set is Barbirolli with the Halle. I also have Vanska/lahti and Blomstedt/SFSO but I feel that in both sets the misses nearly equal the successes.

My favorites:

First Symphony--Azhkenazy/Philharmonia, Barbirolli, Davis/Boston
Second-Monteux/LSO
Thrid--Barbirolli or Saraste/Helsinki
Fourth--Karajan/Berlin No one comes close, imo
Fifth--rattle/Birmingham or Abravanel for me
Sixth--Abravanel or Vanska
Seven--Barbirolli or Blomstedt

and yours?


----------



## pierrot

This boxset by Osmo Vanska is an extensive introduction to Sibelius; impressively, considering the size of it, with great quality through all the works.


----------



## JACE

As of today, my list of favorite Sibelius recordings looks something like this:

1st - Barbirolli/Hallé O; Stokowski/National PO
2nd - Ormandy/Philadelphia O; Barbirolli/Royal PO; Barbirolli/Hallé O
3rd - Ashkenazy/Philharmonia O
4th - Barbirolli/Hallé O
5th - Ashkenazy/Philharmonia O
6th - Barbirolli/Hallé O
7th - Segerstam/Helsinki PO; Ormandy/Philadelphia O

Tapiola; En Saga - Ashkenazy/Philharmonia O
Pojohla's Daughter - Barbirolli/Hallé O
Violin Concerto - Oistrakh/Ormandy/Philadelphia O


----------



## Triplets

I also like the Stokie 1 and have been meaning to relisten to the Ormandy 2. I didn't realize that Ormandy had recorded 7.

My favorite disc of tone poems is Karajan, with a sizzling En Saga and an atmospheric Swan.


----------



## JACE

Triplets said:


> I also like the Stokie 1 and have been meaning to relisten to the Ormandy 2. I didn't realize that Ormandy had recorded 7.


Yes, Ormandy actually recorded the Seventh _twice_. I've only heard the first recording, made for Columbia in 1961. (It's paired with Sibelius' Second on an out-of-print Sony "Essential Classics" CD.)

Ormandy recorded the Seventh again for RCA in the 70's. I'd like to hear that version too someday. I know that lots of folks regard it very highly.


----------



## hpowders

Either Ormandy/Philadelphia or Karajan/Philharmonia in the Sibelius Symphony No. 7.

Ormandy/Philadelphia in the Sibelius Symphony No. 2.

The earlier Colin Davis complete Sibelius Symphony set with the Boston Symphony.

The Sibelius Violin Concerto with Anne-Sophie Mutter and Andre Previn/Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Yes, Ormandy actually recorded the Seventh _twice_. I've only heard the first recording, made for Columbia in 1961. (It's paired with Sibelius' Second on an out-of-print Sony "Essential Classics" CD.)
> 
> Ormandy recorded the Seventh again for RCA in the 70's. I'd like to hear that version too someday. I know that lots of folks regard it very highly.


That's the one I have. Totally epic. One of the great performances. Get it!!!


----------



## phlrdfd

The Ormandy remakes on RCA are very worth hearing. Actually, I think the second is the only one I haven't heard on RCA. I'll have to get that at some point. Some of the fillers on those RCA discs are excellent as well. I'm thinking of En Saga, Tapiola and the Karelia Suite. I think Ormandy excelled at Sibelius and Prokofiev to a greater extent than any of the other many composers whose music he conducted. There are also good mono recordings of the 4th and 5th from the early or mid 50s, and he made an excellent recording of the Four Legends from the Kalevala on EMI not long after the RCA recordings were made.
I agree with the Barbirolli/RPO recording of the second too; and would also cite Bernstein in two and five, both with NY and Vienna.


----------



## leomarillier

1. Maazel-WPO (equal with Bernstein-WPO, but better clarity)
2. Levine-BPO (Monteux as well, and Koussevitsky's recording is insurpassable in a way). Bernstein's second mouvement, also.
3. Ashkenazy
4. Depends what I'm looking for in it. Beecham is the one I come back often, but Karajan's is one of his only recordings I appreciate. Also, Davis-BSO is incredible, Maazel close behind. Definitely a difficult work.
5. Segerstam-Finnish Orchestra. Just for this second appearance of the swan theme in C major. Also, his tempi at the end... they force you to love it, they take you! Horenstein is very good, as well as Bernstein, maybe too Tchaikovskyan in the rubato and the string sound, too round.
6. Barbirolli (he gives wonderful readings of the lesser known 3 and 6)
7. Davis-BSO. Irrevocable breadth of vision. Not the conciliating, middle of the table, mushy Karajan. Good Ormandy.

Tapiola: Rosbaud, DG. There is emotion in the evocation and the clarity. Also, Beecham.
Pohjola's Daughter: Toscanini. Very different, but equally compelling, to Davis-BSO (SACD with Tchaikovsky 1812 and a couple of fillers)
Violin Concerto: Kulenkampff-Furtwangler-BPO (1943). Accardo-Davis-BSO is very disrespectful. If you can get your hands on Miriam Fried's recording, don't hesitate. Otherwise, Schlomo Mintz-Levine-BPO is always a nice choice - although the last movement really sounds like bears, which you might not want. Heifetz obvious comes to mind, as he made it famous. As for modern, Kavakos still rocks this world.
En Saga: Davis BSO takes everything, seconded by Ashkenazy.
Night Ride and Sunrise (soooo underrated): Gibson-Scottish SO (his entire set is very very good). Rattle is surprisingly good. Wish Gatti played it or recorded it, he could really make it come alive.
Pelleas et Melisande suite: Mehta-Israel Philharmonic. 

The few songs Kirsten Flagstadt recorded with him are wonderful, despite a questionable sound, even for the time. There's a wonderful orchestral songs set edited by BIS - gripping sound quality, silky Luonnotar (imagine a concert with this song+Bruckner 9!!!). I know Segerstam conducted a set of songs too, but I havent' heard it, and I know that he is not everyone's taste). There's a "Complete Sibelius" that defends wonderfully well the lesser known works - chamber, esp. Voces Intimae, and choral works, and its predecessor, "The essential Sibelius" with the unique Vanska conducting the Symphonies. As for Sibelius' last effort, The Tempest, the best one according to me is Neeme Jarvi's recording of the full score - atmospheric to the max. 
as for symphonies sets, Davis-BSO sounds gorgeous, has one of the best orchestras in the world, and is wholly at the service of the music. Segerstam's tries to be more 'out' from the general interpretations, but not uncompromisingly so, and has a very special sound (a very rare gift among conductors right now). Barbirolli's is intense and psychological, and in better ways than the imposing and personal Bernstein-WPO readings (even though I love them, I admit that they're not to everyone's taste, as Barbirolli reaches more I feel). Maazel is very driven - as Beethoven could be, and here it gives great meaning and honor to Sibelius's music, which is classical, romantic, and modern at the same time. Especially good are 1, 4, 7 (very expansive sound not to the loss of drama).If you can get Berglund's first cycle, jump on it. Davis's set has such a wonderful balance between intimacy with the music and grandness of the discourse, structural awareness and abandon to the music, inspired - truly! - soli and remarkable ensemble (the winds in Sym.7 are out of this world), this set is the achievement, the crowning of Sibelius as a major composer.


----------



## Triplets

I forgot to mention that I have Davis/BSO on cycle on lps. They aren't in the greatest shape so I don't play them much. I heard a digital transfer of 1 and thought it was awful, completely trashing the warmth of the lp. I have 5 from that cycle on a Pentatone SACD (it apparently was released in quad in the 70s) and that sounds better but some of the multichannel effects are gimmicky and I listen in 2 channel only.


----------



## oldwhig

I've got about two dozen or so full sets, and I've listened to a half dozen others. I foolishly tried to rank them once, but it really was futile.

Here are some of my favorite performances, but really, there are so many that it's hard to settle on absolutes:

1. Vanska/Lahti; Davis/BSO; Abravanel/Utah
2. Szell/Cleveland (Philips); Gibson/Royal Scottish; Bernstein/NYPO; Nelsons/BSO (New!)
3. Davis/LSO (LSO Live); Berglund/Bournmouth; Blomsted/San Francisco
4. Vanska/Minnesota; Gibson/Royal Scottish; Maazel/VPO
5. Segerstam/Helsinki; Bernstein/NYPO; Davis/BSO
6. Rattle/CSBO; Berglund/Bournemouth; Storgards/BBCSO
7. Barbirolli/Halle; Karajan/Berlin; Sanderling/Berlin Sym; Abravanel/Utah


Hope this list inspires someone to try one they hadn't heard before--or maybe give one a second shot!


----------



## oldwhig

As for complete sets, the ones I listen to most are:

1. Berglund/Bournmouth
2. Vanska/Lahti
3. Gibson/Royal Scottish
4. Abravanel/Utah
5. Segerstam/Helsinki
6. Davis/BSO
7. Davis/LSO (LSO Live) 

When I'm in the mood for something off the beaten Sibelius track, I choose:

1. Berglund/Chamber Orch. of Europe
2. Rozhdestvensky/Some Russian Orchestra With A Long Name


----------



## Pip

1 ) Berlin Symphony Orchestra Sanderling / SNO Gibson
2 ) RPO Barbirolli / Concertgebouw Szell
3 ) SNO Gibson 1965 (Waverley or Saga) BSO Sanderling / Halle Barbirolli (Live BBC Legends)
4 ) BPO Karajan 
5 ) BPO Karajan 1957 Sony / Halle Barbirolli (Live)
6 ) RPO Beecham / BSO Sanderling
7 ) BPO Karajan / Leningrad Mravinsky

If i could only take one complete set with me to the Fabled desert Island then it would be - SNO and Alex Gibson.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I like the recordings of Karajan with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

1. *Stokowski/NBC Symphony Orchestra* (for the monumental, 'Straussian' horns in the first movement); *Stokowski/National Philharmonic *for the unrivaled Tchaikovskian sweep of the strings in the outer movements and the _joie de vivre_ of the comparatively fast, 'sleigh-ride' third movement.

2. *Karajan/Philharmonia* for the lush blended strings and the *Szell/Concertgebouw* and the *Ashkenazy/Philharmonia *for the dramatic parts of the first three movements.

3. *Oramo/Birmingham* all the way for the vigorous pace and the virility of the phrasing.

4. *DG Karajan/BPO* for overall performance and the Warner *Karajan/BPO* for the beautifully-blanced strings and gorgeous re-engineered sound.

5. Warner re-engineer of the *1960 Karajan/Philharmonia *performance which is one of the most captivatingly beautiful performances I've heard in all of Sibelius. Karajan's passionate climactic build-ups with the strings in the outer movements give me chills and make my eyes well up with tears because they're so subtly blended and cascadingly beautiful.

6. *EMI Karajan/BPO*. Its a bit brisker in tempo than his mid-sixties DG endeavor- but all the more exotically gorgeous because of it. Karajan's orchestral balances and finessings are gloriously captured in the Warner re-master.

7. *Segerstam/Helsinki on Ondine*. Everthing about it captivates me: the pacing, the string playing, and the last four minutes or so- where the Segerstam's contours of the string playing is simply unworldly.

_En Saga_- *Ashkenazy/Philharmonia *for the gorgeously-recorded sound and reading; the *Chandos Gibson/NSO* has the best horns hands-down about two-thirds the way into the score, though perhaps the pacing is a bit slow.

_Pohlola's Daughter_- the *Oramo/Birmingham*. Exhilaration like I've never heard aside from the famed thirties *Koussevitsky/BSO* recording.

_Luonnotar_-* Gibson/SNO *with Phyllis Bryn-Julson- fantastic sound, epic climaxes, exotic phrasings, and the most beautiful singing I've ever heard of this piece. I just can't convey how _exotic_ and _noble_ this reading is.

_Tapiola_- sixties* Karajan/BPO*. Absolute, exotic, mystical, savage, and spellbound perfection. The storm sequence is the most terrifying I've ever heard as well.

_Kullervo_- *Salonen/LAPO*- the orchestral response is good enough but the drama and the contours that Salonen brings to the table are exquisite. He has the most spirited and passionate "Kullervo and His Sister" and the most warrior-like "Kullervo Goes Off to War." The Sony sound is atrociously flat and uninspiring, but the performance is anything but.


----------



## Becca

3&6 Davis/Boston
5 - Rattle / Philharmonia ... the first CD that I ever bought.
7 - Beecham

And how about _Kullervo_? I have the first and last Berglund, also one by Osmo Vanska which drives me up the wall because of the slow tempi!


----------



## Revel

Pip said:


> 1 )If i could only take one complete set with me to the Fabled desert Island then it would be - SNO and Alex Gibson.


Only $400.00 on Amazon for a new Gibson SNO Set. Some other clown wants $900.00.

Though I'd love to hear it, I don't think I'll be buying the Gibson SNO set.

Have you heard any opinion on the Rattle set? It's about $11.00 new.


----------



## Pip

I imagine it will be good, having just spent the last few weeks listening to his 2010 cycle with the BPO, and of course the 2015 Cycle both in Berlin and London. I like his Sibelius very much, being especially good at numbers 4 to 7.
The first three are in no way bad or poor, just less than the others.
From people I know whose musical judgement I trust, the Birmingham Cycle above is very good.
The absolute Stunner of a cycle that can be picked up for pennies at the moment is the
Berlin Symphony Orchestra and Kurt Sanderling. This rates very high.
Amazon Germany are selling it for 13 Euros.


----------



## Revel

Thanks Pip. 

Edit: I made a purchase.


----------



## ptr

I don't think I've changed my mind since last we polled Sibelius Symphonies! (seems to be a bi-annual thing on TC)

Complete sets:
Neeme Järvi on Bis
Anthony Collins on Decca
Robert Kajanus var. Naxos Historical
Tor Mann on Danancord
John Barbirolli on HMV
Leif Segerstam on Ondine 

Singles
Leopold Stokowski
Paul Kletzki
Jascha Horenstein
Herbert Blomstedt
Paavo Berglund
Georg Schnéevoigt 

/ptr


----------



## Kivimees

ptr said:


> John Barbirolli on HMV


But not limited to the symphonies!


----------



## Kivimees

Specifically:


----------



## FLighT

Symphonies (complete plus other works)
Berglund - EMI 
Jarvi - DGG - Gothenburg S.O.- DG
Davis - LSO Live 
Ashkenazy - Philharmonia - Decca
Ashkenazy - Royal Stockholm P.O. - Exton

Also not to be missed: Karajan - BPO - DG: Sym. 4 thru 7 plus Swan of Tuonela and Tapiola - great value for the money and #4 and #7 could be my favorite performances from all of the above.


----------



## realdealblues

When it comes to Sibelius I'm not as picky as with some other composers. Berglund, Bernstein, Davis, Karajan & Segerstam all made great Sibelius recordings and I can generally listen to any of them without hesitation. A few others stick out in my mind like Szell in the 2nd, Gibson in the 3rd, Ormandy in the 4th, but overall you can't go wrong with most of those guys. Karajan was great on Finlandia. Bernstein was one of the few who actually took the Finale's concluding Allegro assai at tempo in the 6th. Berglund recorded the complete symphonies 3 times and each was interesting. These days I generally will grab Berglund (Helsinki or Bournemouth) or Bernstein in New York when I want to hear Sibelius but I'm happy to listen to Davis in Boston or Karajan in Berlin or Segerstam in Helsinki as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

Violin Concerto, w. Lin/Salonen (Sony); Symphonies, w. Philharmonia/BPO/HvK (EMI); String Quartets (Vols. 1 - 3), w. Tempera Qt. (BIS); Piano Music, w. GG (Sony). :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo

*Kullervo Symphony*: Leif Segerstam and the Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra (Chandos) or Salonen & the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra (Sony).
*First Symphony*: Leonard Bernstein and the VPO (DG).
*Second Symphony*: Leonard Bernstein and the VPO (DG).
*Third Symphony*: Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia (Decca).
*Fourth Symphony*: Herbert von Karajan and the BPO (DG).
*Fifth Symphony*: Leonard Bernstein and the VPO (DG).
*Sixth Symphony*: Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia (Decca).
*Seventh Symphony*: Leonard Bernstein and the VPO (DG).
*Lemminkäinen Legends*: Mikko Franck & the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra (Ondine).
*Tapiola*: Paavo Berglund & the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra (EMI).
*Scenes Historiques I & II*: Pietari Inkinen & New Zealand Symphony Orchestra (Naxos).
*En Saga*: Salonen & the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra (Sony).
*Karelia Suite, King Christian II, Pelleas et Melisande*: Osmo Vanska & the Lahti Symphony Orchestra (BIS).
*Violin Concerto*: Leonidas Kavakos (vn), Osmo Vanska & the Lahti Symphony Orchestra (BIS).


----------



## aajj

For the Symphonies, Paavo Berglund and the dependable Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Their disc of nos. 4 & 6 is a keeper. 

For the Violin Concerto, Bell / Salonen / L.A. Philharmonic.


----------



## GKC

1. Maazel/Pittsburg
2. Vanska/Lahti
3. Kamu/Helsinki Radio (by far best I ever heard, and I have many)
4. Vanska/Lahti
5. Karajan/Berlin, Maazel/Pittsburg
6. Vanska/Lahti
7. Davis/London P.O.(?)

I haven't heard any Vanska/Minn. or Karajan in nos. 4, 6, 7.


----------



## Lord Lance




----------



## Couac Addict

#1 Jansons/Oslo
2. Jarvi/Gothenburg
3. Davis/London
4 and 6 Vanska/Lahti
5 and 7 Rattle/Birmingham

Kullervo/Lemminkäinen/Tapiola - Jarvi/Gothenberg

En Saga/Karelia/Finlandia - Ashkenazy/Philharmonia

Tempest - Vanska/Lahti

Violin Concerto - Salonen/Lin/Philharmonia

Orchestral Songs - Srgerstam/Isokosi/Helsinki

Piano Songs - Von Otter/Forsberg


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Vaneyes said:


> Violin Concerto, w. Lin/Salonen (Sony)


yup - from me too

I recognise that Heifetz had a ground breaking version (he was the dedicatee if I remember correctly) with Beecham and it is wonderful, but Lin finds nuances that Heifetz didn't and the recording is lush and intimate and .... like a deep fur blanket on a cold Scandinavian night curled up with a ...... (so I imagine!)


----------



## manyene

The first Vanska set, with the Lahti, an excellent download offer from Amazon a couple of years ago with the Violin Concerto and other pieces.


----------



## KenOC

manyene said:


> The first Vanska set, with the Lahti, an excellent download offer from Amazon a couple of years ago with the Violin Concerto and other pieces.


Still there, still ultra-cheap! Beware the very wide dynamic range.

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp...id=1428184688&sr=1-1&keywords=sibelius+vanska


----------



## chalkpie

Pip said:


> The absolute Stunner of a cycle that can be picked up for pennies at the moment is the
> Berlin Symphony Orchestra and Kurt Sanderling. This rates very high.


Amen. I have this in my car at the moment and am generally loving most of it. On the other hand, the tone poems are not to my liking (but its not Sanderling/Berlin).


----------



## Guest

I too have the Vanska/Lahti set from BIS.

For the Violin Concerto, my go to recording continues to be the Heifetz/Hendl/CSO recording on RCA, paired with Prokofiev and Glazunov.


----------



## chalkpie

pierrot said:


> This boxset by Osmo Vanska is an extensive introduction to Sibelius; impressively, considering the size of it, with great quality through all the works.
> 
> View attachment 65208


This is my go-to generally. Stellar performances in sublime sonics - what more can you ask for? Maybe ignorance is bliss, but it is difficult to find fault with this set, especially in the symphs and tone poems (Tapiola just kills me here).

I also frequent Segerstam for a slightly warmer "romanticized" Sibelius, but equally as good for the most part. Sound is a big consideration for me personally in this music, and some of the older recordings have great performances but suffer at times from a less-than-ideal sonic spectrum.

This is a great thread with a bunch of recommendations that I have never heard, but will make it my business to do so.

Sibelius = Life.


----------



## Brouken Air

Complete cycles:





















Singles:


----------



## Brouken Air

Some singles:


































:tiphat:


----------



## fjf

Anyone has the complete BIS set and has an opinion?.


----------



## joen_cph

Some remarkable ones mostly not mentioned:

- orchestral songs / Hynninen, Segerstam, Ondine
- selected piano works / Mustonen, Ondine
- Kullervo / Berglund, EMI digital version
- 1st Symphony / Rozhdestvensky (the LPs have more impressive sound, IMO)
- 2nd Symphony / Dorati, Stockholm PO


----------



## disquod

My tastes in Sibelius tend toward the historical. In general, I do not like Ormandy's Sibelius (or, to be honest, Ormandy's anything except Rachmaninoff) or Karajan's Sibelius (too Teutonic). I do like Akeo Watanabe's two sets - far, far better than anyone might think (he was half-Finnish). Also, the very new Segerstam, Turku Philharmonic series is superb. Some thoughts:
1 - Kajanus, either Bernstein, the earlier Stokowski (will knock your socks off) and Collins
2 - Kajanus, the earlier Koussevitzky, Tokyo Szell, Beecham/BBC
3 - Kajanus, Szell, Mravinsky
4 - Beecham, Schnéevoigt, Szell, Stokowski (1932)
5 - Kajanus (despite faulty playing), Koussevitzky, either Bernstein, van Beinum
6 - Beecham (1947), Koussevitzky (live), Schnéevoigt
7 - Koussevitzky (1933 - that stands out as the most magnificent, monumental recording of all. Every other recording pales in comparison. Mravinsky, Szell and Stokowsky [All-American, 1940] are somewhat close)
When you're dealing with Sibelius symphonies, it's always good to check out the current batch of Finnish conductors. They speak the language (so to speak) perfectly. Storgårds, Oramo, Lintu, Berglund (no longer with us), Kamu, Vänskä, Inkinen, Salonen, Saraste, Segerstam, Rouvali, Sakari ... the list goes on and on.


----------



## Triplets

disquod said:


> My tastes in Sibelius tend toward the historical. In general, I do not like Ormandy's Sibelius (or, to be honest, Ormandy's anything except Rachmaninoff) or Karajan's Sibelius (too Teutonic). I do like Akeo Watanabe's two sets - far, far better than anyone might think (he was half-Finnish). Also, the very new Segerstam, Turku Philharmonic series is superb. Some thoughts:
> 1 - Kajanus, either Bernstein, the earlier Stokowski (will knock your socks off) and Collins
> 2 - Kajanus, the earlier Koussevitzky, Tokyo Szell, Beecham/BBC
> 3 - Kajanus, Szell, Mravinsky
> 4 - Beecham, Schnéevoigt, Szell, Stokowski (1932)
> 5 - Kajanus (despite faulty playing), Koussevitzky, either Bernstein, van Beinum
> 6 - Beecham (1947), Koussevitzky (live), Schnéevoigt
> 7 - Koussevitzky (1933 - that stands out as the most magnificent, monumental recording of all. Every other recording pales in comparison. Mravinsky, Szell and Stokowsky [All-American, 1940] are somewhat close)
> When you're dealing with Sibelius symphonies, it's always good to check out the current batch of Finnish conductors. They speak the language (so to speak) perfectly. Storgårds, Oramo, Lintu, Berglund (no longer with us), Kamu, Vänskä, Inkinen, Salonen, Saraste, Segerstam, Rouvali, Sakari ... the list goes on and on.


I disagree with your opinions about Ormandy, and I think that Karajan absolutely nailed the 4th. I am intrigued by many of the Historical Choices you mention. For example, I had no idea Szell recorded 3&4 and will seek them out.
Many Finnish conductors have excelled in Sibelius, but I don't think his musical syntax is tied to the Finnish language in the way that Janacek, for example, is tied to Czech. English Conductors such as Barbirolli, Sargent, Gibbons, Collins, Davis and Rattle have excelled in Sibelius. Sibelius, by the way, grew up speaking Sweedish and learned Finnish as an adult.


----------



## joen_cph

disquod said:


> My tastes in Sibelius tend toward the historical. In general, I do not like Ormandy's Sibelius (or, to be honest, Ormandy's anything except Rachmaninoff) or Karajan's Sibelius (too Teutonic). I do like Akeo Watanabe's two sets - far, far better than anyone might think (he was half-Finnish). Also, the very new Segerstam, Turku Philharmonic series is superb. Some thoughts:
> 1 - Kajanus, either Bernstein, the earlier Stokowski (will knock your socks off) and Collins
> 2 - Kajanus, the earlier Koussevitzky, Tokyo Szell, Beecham/BBC
> 3 - Kajanus, Szell, *Mravinsky
> *4 - Beecham, Schnéevoigt, Szell, Stokowski (1932)
> 5 - Kajanus (despite faulty playing), Koussevitzky, either Bernstein, van Beinum
> 6 - Beecham (1947), Koussevitzky (live), Schnéevoigt
> 7 - Koussevitzky (1933 - that stands out as the most magnificent, monumental recording of all. Every other recording pales in comparison. Mravinsky, Szell and Stokowsky [All-American, 1940] are somewhat close)
> When you're dealing with Sibelius symphonies, it's always good to check out the current batch of Finnish conductors. They speak the language (so to speak) perfectly. Storgårds, Oramo, Lintu, Berglund (no longer with us), Kamu, Vänskä, Inkinen, Salonen, Saraste, Segerstam, Rouvali, Sakari ... the list goes on and on.


I did not know that there was a Mravinsky 3rd - and it´s even on you-tube. Thanks.


----------



## Strange Magic

I would agree with Triplets that Ormandy served Sibelius very well with the symphonies, and the tone poems too. Also Anthony Collins. Older recordings, to be sure, but clear, non-idiosyncratic readings. But I always liked Ormandy: no huge cult or ego or "method"; but one could count on him for delivering the straight goods on most everything he conducted with the Philly band.


----------



## Triplets

disquod said:


> My tastes in Sibelius tend toward the historical. In general, I do not like Ormandy's Sibelius (or, to be honest, Ormandy's anything except Rachmaninoff) or Karajan's Sibelius (too Teutonic). I do like Akeo Watanabe's two sets - far, far better than anyone might think (he was half-Finnish). Also, the very new Segerstam, Turku Philharmonic series is superb. Some thoughts:
> 1 - Kajanus, either Bernstein, the earlier Stokowski (will knock your socks off) and Collins
> 2 - Kajanus, the earlier Koussevitzky, Tokyo Szell, Beecham/BBC
> 3 - Kajanus, Szell, Mravinsky
> 4 - Beecham, Schnéevoigt, Szell, Stokowski (1932)
> 5 - Kajanus (despite faulty playing), Koussevitzky, either Bernstein, van Beinum
> 6 - Beecham (1947), Koussevitzky (live), Schnéevoigt
> 7 - Koussevitzky (1933 - that stands out as the most magnificent, monumental recording of all. Every other recording pales in comparison. Mravinsky, Szell and Stokowsky [All-American, 1940] are somewhat close)
> When you're dealing with Sibelius symphonies, it's always good to check out the current batch of Finnish conductors. They speak the language (so to speak) perfectly. Storgårds, Oramo, Lintu, Berglund (no longer with us), Kamu, Vänskä, Inkinen, Salonen, Saraste, Segerstam, Rouvali, Sakari ... the list goes on and on.


I checked Arkivmusik, Amazon, and YouTube . No mentions of Szell in 3 or 4.


----------



## joen_cph

The Szells are rare, but they do exist
http://fischer.hosting.paran.com/music/Szell/discography-szell-2.htm#Sibelius

I haven´t heard them.

Celibidache´s no.5 /DG is unique, but also literally operatic in style, due to the conductor´s exclamations ;-)


----------



## hapiper

Well if nothing else this topic got me to order a box set of all Sibelius's symphonies. I had his Violin Concerto but not one symphony. So that will be rectified once that order is delivered. Then I can see what all the fuss is about. Once I have listened to all of them I will post here again with a bit of knowledge and my opinion. BTW, the one I ordered is by Lorin Maazel on the Decca Label.


----------



## manyene

hapiper, Best to start with the earliest symphonies, and end up with the 4th and 7th, the best and the most enigmatic.


----------



## Mal

Violin Concerto: Heifetz on RCA with Chicago SO.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

First: Maazel/Vienna, Collins/London Symphony, Stokowski/National Philharmonic
Second: Kamu/Berlin Philharmonic, Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra(late 50s version), Collins/London
Third: Kamu/Helsinki Radio, Segerstam/Helsinki Philharmonic
Fourth: Vanska/Lahti Symphony, Maazel/Vienna, Collins/London
Fifth: Bernstein/New York Philharmonic, Collins/London, Ormandy/Philadelphia(70s version)
Sixth: Vanska/Lahti, Collins/London, Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic
Seventh: Maazel/Vienna, Collins/London, Vanska/Lahti

All of Collins' performances were recorded in mono only.

Violin Concerto: Heifetz/Hendl, Oistrakh/Ormandy, Repin/Krivine


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I've recently fallen in love with Sibelius' 7th, I'm really enjoying Sibelius as of late. I've been listening to Neeme Järvi's recording of the symphonies and tone poems. What are the Sibelius' aficionados thoughts on this recording?


----------



## Pugg

Gidon Kremer/ Riccardo Muti playing his violin concerto, such a wonderful experience.


----------



## Kivimees

DiesIraeCX said:


> I've recently fallen in love with Sibelius' 7th, I'm really enjoying Sibelius as of late. I've been listening to Neeme Järvi's recording of the symphonies and tone poems. What are the Sibelius' aficionados thoughts on this recording?


While (obviously) tempted to praise Neeme, I prefer Barbirolli. :tiphat:


----------

